# Any selling Triple 18650 holders?



## Codiak (May 19, 2011)

Turboferret product would have worked well but he's out of business... http://www.turboferret.co.uk/3holder.php

Any other options?


----------



## las3r (May 19, 2011)

i have one of those that holds 3 to 4 cells.. and its never been used send me a pm if ur interested


----------



## urquell (Aug 26, 2011)

Would something like these be useful?

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-f...-with-PCM-3S1P-Free-Shipping-wholesalers.html

Maybe a bit expensive.


----------



## urquell (Oct 26, 2011)

Or these..
http://www.focalprice.com/EB337B/37V_18650_Battery_Box_Black.html


----------



## Norm (Oct 26, 2011)

Various # of cell configurations on eBay. 

Norm


----------

